# Marriott 2014 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ

Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:

- Resort Name/Unit Type
- Operating Fee
- Replacement Reserve
- Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
- Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
- Special Assessment (where it exists)
- TOTAL
- Increase/decrease over 2013 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!).

DC Trust and AP Point MF's can also be reported in this thread, as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/14 and any changes throughout the year.

*Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thanks.* 

For reference, the 2013 MF thread has been unstuck and can be found here.  Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club / Trust Points*_

Post #12:
* DC Annual/Exchange Fees - $175 for Standard Members and $215 for Premier and Premier Plus Members
* DC Trust Points MF - $112.50 per Beneficial Interest (BI = 250 pts) or $0.45 per point

_*Asia Pacific Points*_

_*European Resort Owners Additional Fees*_

Post #35

_*MVC Weeks*_

_*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties._

*Aruba Surf Club* 2BR and 3BR - Post #8
*Barony Beach Club* Post #49
*BeachPlace Towers* 2BR Platinum - Post #36
*Canyon Villas* Post #43 and 2BR Gold EOY - Post #45
*Crystal Shores* 2BR Silver - Post #25
*Custom House* EOY - Post #9 and EY - Post #46
*Desert Springs Villas I* Post #5 and Post #32
*Desert Springs Villas II* Post #4
*Fairway Villas* 2BR - Post #11
*Frenchmans Cove* 2BR Plat - Post #2
*Grand Chateau* 1BR, 2BR, 3BR - Post #10 and Post #17 and 2BR EOY - Post #18
*Grande Ocean* Post #42
*Grande Vista* 2BR Gold - Post #38
*Harbour Lake* 2BR Gold - Post #40 and 2BR Platinum - Post #48
*Harbour Point at Shelter Cove* 2BR - Post #20
*Imperial Palm Villas* 3BR Special - Post #41
*Kauai Beach Club* 2BR/2BA - Post #24 and 1BR/2BA - Post #33
*Ko'Olina Beach Club* 2BR - Post #23 and 2BR EOY - Post #41
*Manor Club* Post #21
*Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas* 3BR OF Fixed and 2BR OF - Post #13
*Maui Ocean Club Original* 2BR - Post #14 and 1BR - Post #30
*Monarch at Sea Pines* 2BR - Post #34
*MountainSide* Post #22
*Newport Coast Villas* Post #26 and Post #28
*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* Post #37
*Royal Palms* 2BR Red - Post #39
*Sabal Palms* 2BR Red - Post #44
*Shadow Ridge Enclaves* Post #7
*Shadow Ridge Villages* Post #15 and 2BR EOY - Post #41
*St. Kitts Beach Club* 2BR - Post #19
*SurfWatch* 3BR - Post #29 and 2BR - Post #31
*Timber Lodge* 1BR- Post #27
*Waiohai Beach Club* 2BR Plat - Post #3
*Willow Ridge Lodge* 2BR Plat - Post #47


----------



## jimf41

*Frenchman's Cove 2014*

Frenchmans Cove 2b Plat 2014
- Operating Fee.............$1500.03 
- Replacement Reserve......296.75
- Property Taxes ..............232.50  (billed separately)
- Developer Subsidy.........-276.98
- Special Assessment............0.00
- TOTAL........................$1750.30
- Increase/decrease over 2013 MF's 4.09%

2bdrm Platinum 2013

Operating fee.................$1334.55
Replacement Reserve..........277.85
Developer subsidy.............-164.38

Total.............................$1448.02 

Tax billed separately $232.50


Total w/tax....................$1680.52

2012 Amt w/tax .............$1605.98


----------



## maph

*Waiohai 2014*

Waiohai 2b Plat 2014
- Operating Fee......................$754.03
- AOAO Operating Fee...............483.71 
- Replacement Reserve..............329.05
- AOAO Replacement Reserve.......59.04
- Property Taxes .....................155.45
- Developer Subsidy.....................0.00
- Special Assessment...................0.00
- TOTAL..............................$1781.28

- Increase/decrease over 2013 MF's +4.97%


----------



## wvacations

*Dsv ii 2014 mf*

DSV II 2014 MF Bill

Operating Fee               760.07    +7.75%
Replacement Reserve     377.38    +3.00%

2014 Total                1,137.45     +6.13%

2013 MF Bill

Operating Fee               705.38
Replacement Reserve     366.39

2013 Total                1,071.77

Note : Housekeeping +14.4% Front Desk +18.4% Property Taxes Billed separately


----------



## wvacations

*2014 DSV I 2014 mf*

DSV I 2014 MF Bill

Operating Fee               819.56     +8.50%
Replacement Reserve     465.74    (-1.00%)

2014 Total                1,137.45     +4.90%
2013 MF Bill

Operating Fee               755.49
Replacement Reserve     470.29

2013 Total                1,225.78

Note : Housekeeping +8.33% Front Desk +4.81%  Property Taxes Billed Separately


----------



## wvacations

*2014 Shadow Ridge Villages*

[See Post #15.]


----------



## wvacations

*2014 Shadow Ridge Enclaves*

Shadow Ridge Villages 2014 MF

Operating Fee               847.37    +5.80%
Replacement Reserve     227.48    +5.00%

2014 Total                 1,074.85    +8.67%



Note : Housekeeping +12.7% Front Desk +12.3% Property taxes billed separately


----------



## m61376

*Aruba Surf Club*

*2 Bedroom Aruba Surf Club*........2014..................2013
Operating Fee............................909.75...............854.89
Operating Fee (utilities)	..............314.63................312.30
Operating Fee (operating capital)...29.45..................15.57
Reserve Fee..............................341.29.............. 312.22
.........................................* $1595.12............$1494.98*
*3 Bedroom Aruba Surf Club	* 
Operating Fee...........................1202.63............1127.10
Operating Fee (utilities)................439.23..............436.24
Operating Fee (operating capital).....41.81................22.11
Reserve Fee............................... 471.95..............439.08
...........................................* $2155.62.......... $2024.53*
Almost 6.7% increase for the 2BR and almost 6.5% for the 3BR


----------



## rickandcindy23

EOY even years:
Marriott's Custom House


2014 Operating Fee	 2014-01-13	 577.61
2014 Reserve Fee	 2014-01-13	 111.51
2014 (one-time) Special Assessment Fee	 2014-01-13	 150.00
Total Charges	 	$839.12

HOLY COW!  This is a lot more than I thought it would be each year.


----------



## dougp26364

*Marriott's Grand Chateau*

*3 Bedroom Villa*
Operating Fund $1,276.19 (includes property taxes of $21.89)
Reserve Fund $454.81

Total $1,731.00 (2% increase)

*2 bedroom Villa*
Operating Fund $864.43 (includes property taxes of $13.52)
Reserve Fund $280.92

Total $1,145.35

*1 bedroom Villa*
Operating Fund $629.40 (includes property taxes of $8.74)
Reserve Fund $181.06

Total $811.06

FWIW, the bad debt expense is $924,954 or 4.4% of the total operating budget


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

*Marriott's Fairway Villas*

2 Bedroom Fairway Villas.............2014..................2013
Operating Fee............................831.11............. ..773.94
Property Taxes............................86.81..................97.81
Reserve Fee..............................239.94................ 226.36
.......................................... $1157.86..............$1098.11

Up 5.4% year over year.


----------



## Fasttr

*MVC Trust Points*

2014
$112.50 per Beneficial Interest (BI = 250 pts) or $0.45 per point.
$175 Standard Club Dues.

2013
$107.50 per BI 
$175 Standard Club Dues

4.7% increase.


----------



## GregT

*Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas -- 3BR OF (Fixed week)*

2014 AOAO Operating Assessment  2014-01-10.....$ 871.91 
2014 AOAO Reserve Assessment  2014-01-10........  116.39 
2014 Property Tax Fee  2014-01-10.......................  340.50 
2014 Operating Fee  2014-01-10..........................  946.86 
2014 Reserve Fee  2014-01-10.............................  375.03 
Total Charges.................................................   $2650.69 



> 2013 AOAO Operating Assessment 2013-01-11......... 887.99
> 2013 AOAO Reserve Assessment 2013-01-11 ........... 106.78
> 2013 Property Tax Fee 2013-01-11......................... 336.97
> 2013 Operating Fee 2013-01-11 ............................. 991.84
> 2013 Reserve Fee 2013-01-11 ................................ 273.91
> Total Charges .................................................. $2,597.49


__________________________________

*Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili Villas -- 2BR OF (Float week)*

Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due 
2014 AOAO Operating Assessment  2014-01-10......$ 726.60 
2014 AOAO Reserve Assessment  2014-01-10...........  96.99 
2014 Property Tax Fee  2014-01-10........................  284.22 
2014 Operating Fee  2014-01-10............................  789.07 
2014 Reserve Fee  2014-01-10...............................  312.52 
Total Charges..................................................   $2209.40 



> 2013 AOAO Operating Assessment 2013-01-11......... 739.99
> 2013 AOAO Reserve Assessment 2013-01-11............ 88.98
> 2013 Property Tax Fee 2013-01-11......................... 280.81
> 2013 Operating Fee 2013-01-11............................. 826.53
> 2013 Reserve Fee 2013-01-11................................ 228.26
> Total Charges ................................................. $2,164.57



Best,

Greg


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Maui Ocean Club- Original*

2014 AOAO Operating Assessment 	2014-01-10 	648.51
2014 AOAO Reserve Assessment 	2014-01-10 	86.57
2014 Property Tax Fee 	2014-01-10 	253.68
2014 Operating Fee 	2014-01-10 	704.29
2014 Reserve Fee 	2014-01-10 	278.95
Total Charges 	  	$1972.00

2.03% ($40.06) increase  from $1932 (2013)

Very please that still under $2k for a 2BDRM in Maui


----------



## aka Julie

*Corrected shadow ridge villages fee*



wvacations said:


> Shadow Ridge Villages 2014 MF
> 
> Operating Fee               970.91    +5.80%   + 11.7%
> Replacement Reserve     227.48    +5.00%
> 
> 2014 Total                 1,179.94    +8.67%
> Corrected Total                    1,198.39    +10.41%
> 
> 
> 
> Note : Housekeeping +12.7% Front Desk +12.3% Property taxes billed separately



I've noted corrections in red to the above based on the actual MF statement.  The Operating Fee came out higher than listed in the estimated budget.


----------



## SueDonJ

*A gentle reminder, please limit this thread to ONLY the approved MF's as they are billed and/or posted to my-vacationclub.com accounts.  Thank you.*

Proposed/Estimated MF's and MF's commentary should be posted to the Discussion Forums.


----------



## dougp26364

*Grand Chateau*

I needed to edit the MF's for Grand Chateau. The numbers I pulled came directly from the budget and, the total for our 3 bedroom units (two EOY units) remains the same. however, on our billing statement the property taxes are considerably different than what I found listed on the final budget. 

Here's the numbers copied from the billing statement online:

2014 Property Tax Fee 54.73
2014 Replacement Reserve 227.41
2014 Operating Fee 583.37
2014 Property Tax Fee 54.73
2014 Replacement Reserve 227.41
2014 Operating Fee 583.37

Each EOY unit has a property tax of 54.73 or a total of $109.46 total. I'm certain the 1 and 2 bedroom units have higher property taxes than what I copied from the final budget. I'm not sure how I read the final budget wrong but I obviously missed something.


----------



## bazzap

*Grand Chateau*
And for our Grand Chateau Platinum 2 Bedroom EOY 
Here's the numbers copied from the billing statement online:
2014 Property Tax Fee 33.81
2014 Replacement Reserve 140.46
2014 Int'l Owner Service Fee 17.25 
       (this quickly adds up for all my resort weeks - why, as I do everything on-line!)
2014 Operating Fee 398.41
Total 589.93 compares to 572.13 in 2013 - a 3.12% increase


----------



## bazzap

*ST Kitts Beach Club*
And for each of our 2x St Kitts Beach Club Gold 2 Bedroom Garden View External 
Here's the numbers copied from the billing statement online:
2014 Property Tax Fee 14.27
2014 Replacement Reserve 333.41
2014 Int'l Owner Service Fee 34.50 
       2014 Operating Fee 1,371.64
Total 1,753.82 compares to 1,677.42 in 2013 - a 5.96% increase
(St Kitts Beach Club is looking increasingly expensive for a resort that only gives us 
 2525 DC Points!!!)


----------



## EKniager

*Harbour Point* 	- 2 bedroom, Week #21 

2014   Property Tax Fee	 $57.86	 
2014   Operating Fee	       $712.24	 
2014   Reserve Fee	       $354.90	 

Total amount	             $1,125.00 (+ $25 vs. last year or ~2.2%)


----------



## wuv pooh

*Manor Club 2014*

Manor Club 2014 Platinum

Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due 
2014 Property Tax Fee  2014-01-13  63.32 
2014 Operating Fee  2014-01-13  778.88 
2014 Reserve Fee  2014-01-13  299.80 
Total Charges   $1142.00 

Last year was $1,095, so a 4.3% increase for the year.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

*Mountainside 2014*

Fiscal Year       Description           Amount Due
2014               Property Tax Fee	   71.20
2014               Operating Fee	 748.72
2014               Reserve Fee	         304.51
Total Charges	 	              $1124.43

+6.5% from 2013, $1,055.58


----------



## maph

*Ko Olina 2014*

Ko Olina 2b Plat 2014
- Operating Fee.....................$1493.93
- Reserve Fee...........................219.48
- Property Taxes ......................151.41
- TOTAL...............................$1864.82

- Increase over 2013 MF's $87.88 or 4.97%


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Kauai Beach Club*

_[2BDRM/2BTH Oceanview]_
2014 AOAO Operating Assessment 	2014-01-13 	602.77
2014 AOAO Reserve Assessment 	2014-01-13 	153.08
2014 Property Tax Fee 	2014-01-13 	82.67
2014 Operating Fee 	2014-01-13 	612.81
2014 Reserve Fee 	2014-01-13 	176.51
Total Charges 	  	$1627.84

2013 -  $1,594.48   2.05% ($33.36) Increase

Very pleased.


----------



## armstrl

*Crystal Shores (Marco Island)*

Crystal Shores - Silver Unit 2 BR
Operating Fee: 1,389.28
Repl Reserve:  306.09
Property Tax:  51.10
Dev Subsidy:  Minus 101.12

Total:  $1,645.35
2013:   $1,549.46
6% Increase


----------



## MOXJO7282

Newport Coast Villas

2013 - $1,145.59 


795.59    ....2014 Operating Fee  	
211.48    ... 2014 Reserve Fee 	 	
189.94     ...  2104 Property Tax                

$1197.01   .... 2014 Total Charges 	  	 - 4.3% ($51.42) Increase

not bad.


----------



## b2bailey

TIMBER LODGE - 1 BR

Fiscal Year Description 	Due Date 	Amount Due
2014 Operating Fee 	2014-01-17 	673.55
2014 Reserve Fee 	2014-01-17 	189.36
Total Charges 	  	                       $862.91


----------



## l2trade

MOXJO7282 said:


> Newport Coast Villas
> 
> 2013 - $1,145.59
> 
> 
> 2014 Operating Fee 	2014-01-06 	795.59
> 2014 Reserve Fee 	2014-01-06 	211.48
> 2104 Property Tax                                189.94
> 
> 201 Total Charges 	  	$1197.01  - 4.3% ($51.42) Increase
> 
> not bad.



I do not think we should include Property Tax when calculating the maintenance fee increase because:

1. Property Tax varies based on individual owner's purchase price.
2. Property Tax increases are limited by Prop 13.

$1007.07 / $961.11 = 1.0478 --> 4.8% ($45.96) Increase

And for comparison purposes, my property taxes:
$58.64 / $57.08 = 1.0273 --> 2.7% ($0.56) Increase

If you isolate out just the operating fee, the increase is ~5%.

_*Moderator Note:*  I'm leaving this post here because it's a good explanation of why/how the different Property Taxes (for same-week Owners at certain resorts) affects the percentage amount of MF increases.  Further discussion about this issue should be taken to the discussion forums.  (See this thread.)  Thank you.  <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 3BR*

$983.30 - Operating Fee
$238.50 - Replacement Reserve
$81.12 - Property Taxes

*$1,302.92 - TOTAL*

$48.72 - Increase

*This is off the invoice at my-vacationclub.com; the MF package hasn't yet been posted.

2013 comparison
$944.98 - Operating Fee
$224.97 - Replacement Reserve
$84.25 - Property Taxes


----------



## luvgoldns

*Maui Ocean Club (original) -- 1BR OV*

2014 AOAO Operating Assessment     2014-01-10     589.56
2014 AOAO Reserve Assessment     2014-01-10     78.70
2014 Property Tax Fee     2014-01-10     230.62
2014 Operating Fee     2014-01-10     640.24
2014 Reserve Fee     2014-01-10     253.58
Total Charges           $1792.70

(can't seem to find a resort breakdown from last year....still looking.)


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 2BR*

$846.17 - Operating Fee
$205.24 - Replacement Reserve
$69.81 - Property Taxes

*$1,121.22 - TOTAL*

$41.90 - Increase

_2013 comparison_
$813.22 - Operating Fee
$193.60 - Replacement Reserve
$72.50 - Property Taxes

(copied from Operating Budget now posted to my-vacationclub.com)


----------



## cp73

*DSV I*



wvacations said:


> DSV I 2014 MF Bill
> 
> Operating Fee               819.56     +8.50%
> Replacement Reserve     465.74    (-1.00%)
> 
> 2014 Total                1,137.45     +4.90%
> 2013 MF Bill
> 
> Operating Fee               755.49
> Replacement Reserve     470.29
> 
> 2013 Total                1,225.78
> 
> Note : Housekeeping +8.33% Front Desk +4.81%  Property Taxes Billed Separately



I don't think your amounts are correct. They should be: 
Operating Fee: $868.05
Reserve Fee:   $475.05
Total :           $1343.10 up 4.5% over the prior year (2013) of $1285.30

Housekeeping and Front Desk are included in fee paid to Marriott; property taxes are billed from and paid directly to the County of Riverside and are not included (Approx $110)


----------



## KauaiMark

*Kauai Marriott Beach Club - 1br/2ba*

Kauai Marriott Beach Club - 1br/2ba

2014 AOAO Operating Assessment 	2014-01-13 	547.97
2014 AOAO Reserve Assessment 	2014-01-13 	139.16
2014 Property Tax Fee 	2014-01-13 	75.15
2014 Operating Fee 	2014-01-13 	557.07
2014 Reserve Fee 	2014-01-13 	160.46
Total Charges 	  	$1479.81  ($30.30) Increase

2013 -  $1449.51   2.1%


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Marriott Monarch 2 BDRM HHI SC*

2014 Property Tax Fee 	2014-01-10 	83.96
2014 Operating Fee 	2014-01-10 	766.98
2014 Reserve Fee 	2014-01-10 	298.78
Total Charges 	  	$1149.72

3.59% ($41.26) increase from 2013


----------



## ACP

*European Extra Costs*

For my Destination Points as previously posted the cost per interest is $112.50, but we also have to pay VAT (Value Added Tax) for properties we own in France and Spain, cost is $13.94 and $11.20. In addition there is a levy of $34.50 as an "International Owner", so just over $60 extra.  Our Premier Club dues are $215

Waiting for other European fees and will post when received


----------



## live4life

*Beachplace Towers*

Just saw my BeachPlace Towers / Platinum Season 2br for Beachplace Towers:

2014 Club Fee	 2014-01-10	 36.30
2014 Operating Fee	 2014-01-10	 833.42
2014 Reserve Fee	 2014-01-10	 311.23
2014 Property Tax Fee	 2014-01-10	 61.92
*Total Charges	 	$1242.87*


I apologize but I don't remember last years numbers.


----------



## timtax

*Ocean Watch*

Property 	Amount Paid
Ocean Watch Villas OW 2014 Property Tax Fee 	$64.28
Ocean Watch Villas OW 2014 Operating Fee 	$782.05
Ocean Watch Villas OW 2014 Reserve Fee 	$238.20

Total $1084.53

2012 $1035.39

Increase 4.75%


----------



## dioxide45

*Grande Vista Gold 2BR Florida Club Week*

2014 Club Fee 36.30
2014 Operating Fee 656.52
2014 Reserve Fee	 233.39
2014 Property Tax Fee 119.41
Total Charges $1045.62

2013 Fees: $997.93 (increase of 4.78%)

Last year's increase was a little over 5%. While some people might think four and five percent increases are okay. The fees have increased almost $100 in two years. IMO that is not something to be happy about.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

*Royal Palms Red (Platinum) season*

Property Amount Paid
 2014 Property Tax Fee $103.39
 2014 Operating Fee $727.52
 2014 Reserve Fee $332.17

Total $1163.08


----------



## NJMOM2

Marriott's Harbour Lake 2BR Gold

2014 Operating Fee	 735.31
2014 Reserve Fee		 247.50
2014 Property Tax Fee	 104.02
Total Charges      	$1086.83

2013 Operating Fee	 687.24
2013 Reserve Fee		 225.00
2013 Property Tax Fee	 96.31
Total Charges      	$1008.55


$78.28 increase over 2010 - 7.76% increase - WOW!


----------



## jpc763

*Imperial Palms, EOY Shadow Ridge, EOY Ko Olina*

Imperial Palms 3BR Special Season
2014 Property Tax Fee - 117.06
2014 Replacement Reserve - 352.38
2014 Operating Fee - 803.33

Increase of 2.43%

Ko Olina EOY 2BR Platinum Season
2014 Property Tax Fee - 75.71
2014 Replacement Reserve - 109.74
2014 Operating Fee - 746.97

Increase of 10.41%

Shadow Ridge Villages EOY 2BR Gold Season
2014 Replacement Reserve - 113.74
2014 Operating Fee - 485.46

Increase of 4.95%


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Grande Ocean HHI*

2014 Property Tax Fee 	2014-01-20 	107.61
2014 Operating Fee 	2014-01-20 	818.37
2014 Reserve Fee 	2014-01-20 	285.69
Total Charges 	  	$1211.67

3.79% ($45.88) increase from 2013 

Still a very good price for a wonderful oceanfront resort


----------



## timtax

*Canyon Villas*

Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due 
2014 Property Tax Fee  2014-01-13  28.89 
2014 Operating Fee  2014-01-13  805.29 
2014 Reserve Fee  2014-01-13  281.16 
Total Charges   $1115.34 

2013 Total  $1038.57

7.4% .... a bit much I think


----------



## topdog

* Marriott Sabal Palms - 2 BDRM Red Orlando, FL*

2014 Property Tax Fee  $108.66
2014 Operating Fee      $685.43
2014 Reserves Fee       $334.75

Total Charges              $1128.84

2013 total was $1099.25. This year is 2.69% higher.

These amounts do not include the voluntary $10 recommended ARDA contribution.


----------



## oceanvps

*Canyon Villas 2 BR Gold, EOY*

Due by 01/13/2014

2014 Property Tax Fee		  $14.45	 
2014 Operating Fee		$402.65	 
2014 Reserve Fee		        $140.58	 

Total $557.68


----------



## SueDonJ

*Custom House*

$1,072.78 Operating Fee
223.02 Reserve Fee
82.44 Property Tax

$1,378.24* *Sub-total*

$300.00 one-time Special Assessment

*$1,678.24 TOTAL*

*2013 comparison
$1,007.56 Operating Fee
187.41 Reserve Fee
81.03 Property Tax
$1,276.00 TOTAL

(taken from Operating Budget posted to my-vacationclub.com)


----------



## djyamyam

*Willow Ridge - 2BR annual platinum*


2014 Operating Fee	  711.84
2014 Reserve Fee	   	  234.62
2014 Property Tax Fee	  24.70
*Total Charges	 	  $971.16*

Change in operating fee over 2013 - 2.2%
Change in reserve fee over 2013 - 10%
Total change over 2013 - 4%


----------



## mcclintd

*Marriott's Harbour Lake 2014*

Platinum 2 Bedroom 

2014 Operating Fee       $735.31
2014 Reserve Fee         $247.50
2014 Property Tax Fee   $132.97

Total: $1115.78   

Ouch.

Donna M


----------



## SueDonJ

*Barony Beach Club*

$758.38 - Operating Fee
$295.00 - Replacement Reserve
$96.62 - Property Taxes

*$1,150.00 - TOTAL*

$50.00 - Increase

*This is off the invoice at my-vacationclub.com; the MF package hasn't yet been posted.

2013 comparison
$719.59 - Operating Fee
$285.00 - Replacement Reserve
$95.41 - Property Taxes


----------



## jeff76543

*Ocean Pointe -- Platinum 2 Bedroom*

2014 Operating Fee - $874.58
2014 Replacement Reserve - $287.51
2014 Property Tax - $203.33
2014 Florida Club* - $70.80

*2014 Total - $1,436.22*

* On my statement, this includes Club Dues, Owner Services and *International Owners Surchage*

The amounts above are off the invoice at my-vacationclub.com; the MF package hasn't yet been posted.

2013 Operating Fee - $834.54
2013 Replacement Reserve - $273.77
2013 Property Tax - $242.45
2013 Florida Club* - $69.86

*2013 Total - $1420.62*

* On my statement, this includes Club Dues, Owner Services and *International Owners Surchage*

*Increase $15.60  -- 1.1%*


----------



## autumn

*marriott aruba ocean club*

2 bedroom gold aruba ocean club
921.38 operating fees
      .79 operating fees
259.51 operating fees
411.51 reserve fee

Total  $1593.19 for 2014
         $1512.86 for 2013
    $80.33 increase.


----------



## radmoo

timtax said:


> Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due
> 2014 Property Tax Fee  2014-01-13  28.89
> 2014 Operating Fee  2014-01-13  805.29
> 2014 Reserve Fee  2014-01-13  281.16
> Total Charges   $1115.34
> 
> 2013 Total  $1038.57
> 
> 7.4% .... a bit much I think



Agreed, do we know why?


----------



## dioxide45

radmoo said:


> Is this a Platinum or Gold week?  Ours  is 2BR platinum lock off unit for which I just paid $1135ish



I don't think it matters. The fee is the same. I think only Florida has a different MF (really the tax line item) for different seasons.


----------



## n777lt

dioxide45 said:


> 2014 Club Fee 36.30
> 2014 Operating Fee 656.52
> 2014 Reserve Fee	 233.39
> 2014 Property Tax Fee 119.41
> Total Charges $1045.62
> 
> 2013 Fees: $997.93 (increase of 4.78%)
> 
> Last year's increase was a little over 5%. While some people might think four and five percent increases are okay. The fees have increased almost $100 in two years. IMO that is not something to be happy about.



Especially because the "Board of Directors" expense is increasing 18% from 2013 budget to 2014 budget...I've sent an email asking why, but no response yet.


----------



## dioxide45

n777lt said:


> Especially because the "Board of Directors" expense is increasing 18% from 2013 budget to 2014 budget...I've sent an email asking why, but no response yet.



The increase for the Board of Directors is only six cents. I am not sure that plays a big part. Sure it is an 18% increase, but there are bigger issues at work here causing the increase at Grande Vista.


----------



## jimf41

*Ocean Pointe*

Ocean Pointe 2014

2bdrm OF Silver
- Operating Fee.........…..$874.58
- Replacement Reserve…..287.51
- Property Taxes ...………..123.44
- Florida Club...………………..36.30

- TOTAL.....................…$1321.83   
  2012 total……………………...1290.86 2.3% increase

3bdrm Silver

- Operating Fee......…….$1052.50
- Replacement Reserve…..346.00
- Property Taxes ...…………174.09
- Florida Club...………………..36.30

 TOTAL…………………………..$1608.89
  2012 total……………………..1576.55  2.0% increase

2bdrm Plat OS

Operating Fee......………...$874.58
- Replacement Reserve…..287.51
- Property Taxes ...…………203.33
- Florida Club...………………..36.30

TOTAL…………………………..$1401.72
2012 total……………………….1386.12  1.1% increase


----------



## lejo2008

*Grand Vista - 3 Bedroom EOY - Plat*

Grande Vista 2014



  	 	2014 Club Fee 	        2014-01-06 	$18.15 	 
  		2014 Operating Fee 	2014-01-06 	$433.13 	 
  	 	2014 Reserve Fee 	2014-01-06 	$153.98 	 
  	 	2014 Property Tax Fee 	2014-01-06 	$82.30 	 

  	Total amount 	  	  	$687.56 Per Year	 
                                                            ($1375.12) Total


----------



## JMSH

Grande Vista 2bedroom lock off/ platinum season $1079.00


----------



## Bogeygirl

*Lakeshore Reserve 3 Bedroom - Premier Platinum*

2014 Operating Fee		$1432.78	   
2014 Reserve Fee		$305.87	 
2014 Property Tax Fee	$204.11	 

 Total amount	 	 	$1942.76	 

2013 Total - $1808.92 

Increase of 7.4%   


Ouch


----------



## TravlinDuo

*Lakeshore Reserve 3BR, Premier Platinum*

$204.11 = 2014 Property Tax Fee
 $305.87 = 2014 Replacement Reserve
-$415.94 = 2014 Developer Subsidy
$1848.72 = 2014 Operating Fee

$1942.76 = 2014 Total Fee to be paid

Total paid in 2013 = $1710.40


----------



## MALC9990

*Playa Andaluza - Spain*

All amounts are in Euros.

2 Bed Unit

Op. Fee (incl. 15% MVCI Management Fee) - 720.65
Property Taxes                                          -  32.73
Replacement Reserve                                 - 105.12

MFs Sub Total                                            - 858.50

IVA (10% Spanish Tax)                              -   85.85

Total to Pay                                               - 944.35

3 Bed Unit

Op. Fee (incl. 15% MVCI Management Fee) - 797.06
Property Taxes                                          -  38.32
Replacement Reserve                                 - 130.68

MFs Sub Total                                            - 966.06

IVA (10% Spanish Tax)                              -   96.60

Total to Pay                                               - 1062.61

This represents a 1.14% increase over 2013


----------



## MALC9990

*Phuket Beach Club - Thailand*

All amounts are in Thai Baht.

2 Bed Unit

Op. Fee (incl. 15% MVCI Management Fee) - 23,186.43
Property Taxes - 271.24
Replacement Reserve - 5,884.48

MFs Sub Total - 29,342.15

VAT (7% Thailand Tax) - 2053.95

Total to Pay - 31,396.10


This represents a 4.73% increase over 2013


----------



## MALC9990

*Son Antem - Spain*

All amounts are in Euros.

2 Bed Unit

Op. Fee (incl. 15% MVCI Management Fee) - 723.16
Property Taxes - 17.15
Replacement Reserve - 103.66

MFs Sub Total - 843.97

IVA (10% Spanish Tax) - 84.40

Total to Pay - 928.37

3 Bed Unit

Op. Fee (incl. 15% MVCI Management Fee) - 812.40
Property Taxes - 21.66
Replacement Reserve - 130.85

MFs Sub Total - 965.01

IVA (10% Spanish Tax) - 96.5

Total to Pay - 0161.51

This represents a 7.6% increase over 2013

The biggest cause of the large increase was costs incurred as a direct result of the co-located hotel ceasing to be a Marriott branded hotel. |prior to that change in early 2013, the front desk operation and the maintenance operation was a shared cost with the hotel. As a result of the de-branding of the hotel, a new Front Office operation was established and staffed by the TS resort and a new post of maintenance manager was required as well as some other additional staffing costs.


----------



## glenns

*Lakeshore Reserve 2BR Platinum*



glenns said:


> 2013 Two Bedroom Platinum
> 
> 
> 2013 Reserve..............   $221.89
> 2013 Developer Subsidy...  ($351.78)
> 2013 Operating Fee.......  $1286.60
> 2013 Property Tax.........   $189.98
> ===========================
> 2013 Total...............  $1346.69
> 
> Total: $141.43 (12%) increase
> Reserve: no change
> Operating Fee: $36.69 (2.8%) increase
> Subsidy: $17.13 (4.8%) decrease
> Property Tax: $87.90 (86%) increase



2014 Two Bedroom Platinum


2014 Reserve..............   $222.00
2014 Developer Subsidy...  ($301.88)
2014 Operating Fee.......  $1341.75
2014 Property Tax.........   $180.25
===========================
2014 Total...............  $1442.12

Total: $95.43 (7%) increase
Reserve: $.11 (microscopic change)
Operating Fee: $55.15 (4.3%) increase
Subsidy: $49.90 (16.5%) decrease
Property Tax: $9.73 (5.3%) decrease


----------

